# Sooo When do I get to Jump out of a perfectly good Airplane!



## Sivad (12 Jul 2005)

Hey guys I've just be sworn in about a month ago, and join my local Reservist armoury in September, and hopefully get some BMQ time come fall!  my question is When do we get to jump out of a airplane?  I'm joining Infantry?

Thanks


----------



## Krazy-P (12 Jul 2005)

what unit did ya join?


----------



## paracowboy (12 Jul 2005)

> Sooo When do I get to Jump out of a perfectly good Airplane!


two points:
1) after you complete your trade training, prove your determination & capability to your chain of command, an opening for your Reserve unit becomes available, and they choose to give that opening to you.

2) there's no such thing as 





> a perfectly good Airplane


----------



## Black Watch (12 Jul 2005)

The odds of you jumping are not so good. In fac, cadets have more openinigs for airborne (personnal experience)


----------



## Horse_Soldier (12 Jul 2005)

You can jump out of a perfectly good airplane anytime you want - just look for parachuting school in the yellow pages.    ;D

Focus on completing BMQ/SQ/BIQ before thinking of becoming a reserve superninjaparachutesniper.   It's rare for reservists to be loaded on the basic para course, and any CO worth his appointment will take time in and performance as part of the criteria for recommending a course loading.


----------



## dutchie (12 Jul 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> You can jump out of a perfectly good airplane anytime you want - just look for parachuting school in the yellow pages.    ;D
> 
> Focus on completing BMQ/SQ/BIQ before thinking of becoming a reserve superninjaparachutesniper.   It's rare for reservists to be loaded on the basic para course, and any CO worth his appointment will take time in and performance as part of the criteria for recommending a course loading.



There is actually a Jump Course open to the Res this Fall, so it's not that rare. But yeah, talking about Jump courses before completing BMQ is putting the cart before the horse. Do your job, work hard, stay fit, and you'll likely get a shot at a position sometime in the future.

Good luck on course.


----------



## TCBF (12 Jul 2005)

I never got the chance to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, only Canadian and German military ones.

Tom


----------



## Horse_Soldier (12 Jul 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I never got the chance to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, only Canadian and German military ones.
> 
> Tom


Sounds familiar. At least the German ones came with an automatic ejection system, i.e. the JM's hand shoving you out the door


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Jul 2005)

Sivad, as an ex-paratrooper I will try to be gentle. 
 First thing see if you even pass your BMQ first. 
 Second thing, try to maintain your fitness and achieve a level of professionalism that surpasses all the other young privates in your unit.
 Third thing, IF, I say again IF you find yourself nominated for a basic para course crank up your personal PT a notch or two. Think cardio and upper body strength!
 Fourth thing, pay attention to your instructors.(What they say could save your life!)
 Last thing, if you make it this far, you still have to exit the plane. Watched one guy on my basic para who was in the running for top candidate and then froze in the door. Top candidate to RTU in record time.
While it's good to look to the future you have a few steps to go before boldly declaring yourself a paratrooper!
Any jumpers out there who feel I might have missed a step or two feel free to step up and add to this list!


----------



## Gill557 (12 Jul 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Last thing, if you make it this far, you still have to exit the plane. Watched one guy on my basic para who was in the running for top candidate and then froze in the door. Top candidate to RTU in record time.



You only get one shot at the door?  Damn that's one hell of a motivation factor.

Cheers


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Jul 2005)

I would add only a couple of things to 2 Cdo's post:

Whilst maintaining yourself at a superior fitness level, try being a superior soldier.  In YOUR case, you'll be a Private.  Do what you're told cheerfully, to the best of your abilities ALWAYS, volunteer for lousy jobs CHEERFULLY.  Forget the word "WHY", and the phrase "HOW COME" (unless seeking clarification regarding a procedure).  Learn your trade THOROUGHLY, be proficient at ALL aspects of it, not just those that turn your crank.

I don't know how it works in the Reserve world, but a pretty safe bet is that any available vacancies are loaded by your unit on a merit basis - this means being a superbly fit thudf**k won't cut it.

Good luck - never lose sight of the end objective, but on a daily basis, deal with the smaller tactical bounds placed in front of you - one at a time, BMQ, SQ, etc, etc.

Edit:  Typos


----------



## Vigilant (12 Jul 2005)

Doubt any PRes Pte. would get on it unless you're QL 3 and with the Queen's Own.

Mostly Cpls and above, probably those with PLQ.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jul 2005)

> Doubt any PRes Pte. would get on it unless you're QL 3 and with the Queen's Own.



I think you are not correct on that one.  There are plenty jump qualified young troops in the 48th, as well as the other regiments in 32 BG, so the chances are good to get on one.


dileas

tess


----------



## Black Watch (12 Jul 2005)

In BW as well. However, tell me why everyone wants to do all these "commando" sort of like. The youth right now thinks that it's easy to get all these courses.


----------



## san (12 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 2) there's no such thing as



Funny .... made me laugh.


----------



## CH1 (13 Jul 2005)

Every body wants to do it because they hear all the cool stories.  They don't hear about the thump until it's too late.  Then they learn about parts they never thought they owned as they do the count.

They probably don't hear about the guy ahead on the ramp that had 1 too many barleys the night before.

Amd if they are really lucky they won't find out what the Angel Walk is.

Cheers


----------



## Vigilant (13 Jul 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I think you are not correct on that one.  There are plenty jump qualified young troops in the 48th, as well as the other regiments in 32 BG, so the chances are good to get on one.



Since the 48th have cadets, I wonder how many of your troops got it from there?

And my point was mostly about the QL3. How many Ptes in your units got to take the jump course?


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jul 2005)

> Since the 48th have cadets, I wonder how many of your troops got it from there?



1 Sgt. did,

that was over ten years ago.

The rest applied and got on the course, as did many other within the brigade.  

Are you questioning me?  Please elaborate your info,  are you gaining this from valid information or old assumptions?

I will follow up shortly with stats from my regiment, please do the same.

dileas

tess


----------



## dutchie (13 Jul 2005)

Vigilant said:
			
		

> How many Ptes in your units got to take the jump course?



You are mistaken to think that only Cpls/PLQ qual'd troops get the Jump Course. Rank is not a requirement. The CO of the members unit has to recommend the member, and it is a competition, but there is  NO REQUIREMENT TO BE A CPL OR ABOVE. Quit spreading wrong info - you don't know what you are talking about. I personally encouraged all my troops (some just barely out of BIQ) to ask for the course, and I bet some will get it. Why are you trying to discourage young troops with BS? Plus, haven't you ever heard of 'Don't ask, don't get'? 

In the last few years, we have had around 5 or 6 guys go on the course, of those 2 or 3 of them were privates at the time. 

To any Pte who wants the jump Course - ask for it, and keep asking for it. That, and follow the advice of those that have posted here that have some TI, especially those that actually are Para or Para qual'd (not me BTW), not some Medic from TO with 2 years in.


----------



## Vigilant (23 Jul 2005)

I don't think I've been clear on my point and I would like to clarify.

First of all I'm not challenging anyone. I understand you guys have been in for a long time and I respect that.

That being said, I'm very interested in the jump course myself and have spoken to numerous people with wings, both from the QOR and other Regiments. This is from Privates up to Warrants.

Cpl is not a requirement for the course, nor is PLQ. However, from my discusions I have come to the understanding that your chances are not good if you are just a Private, untested and unknown. Most likely the position will go to someone who has been in for several years and taken more courses. They will most likely be a Cpl, and demonstrated commitment to the CF and the Unit through time served. They have most likely have been identified for their future potential and leadership for younger troops. The jump course has become like a reward to those who are keen and do well. This is due to the limited number of spots available.

Sometimes you get lucky and you do end up on top of the merit list. Even as a Reservist Private out of BIQ with 1 year in.

It has been insinuated and stated in other topics that it is easier to get on a jump course than as a Reservist. Having never been a cadet, I don't know that for a fact. Since the 48th have an active Cadet squad I wondered how many of the Privates in the 48th got their jump wings through that avenue.

I respect those who seek to test and better themselves and I especially understand how badly some people want to take the jump course. My posts have been in regard to the questions asked by a young member who has just been sworn in and wants to become a superJTF2sniperninja. I am support the statements that others have made, and fully agree that it is much better to focus on making yourself a better soldier and deserving of a course than asking "When is it going to be my turn".

I am not spreading wrong info, and I do know what I am talking about. I think this has just been a misunderstanding, and I hope that my point has been properly communicated.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2005)

Hey Vigilant,




> I am not spreading wrong info, and I do know what I am talking about. I think this has just been a misunderstanding, and I hope that my point has been properly communicated.



What you intend and what you have said are two different things.  You made statements regarding the current acquirement of a jump course within the reserves, and alluded that it was impossible unless you were a cpl and above. You then countered my post that the only reason 48ht have their course was that they were qualified as cadets.

Hey, I am here to put in my info, as you are, but do not question me and then try to change your intent.

Sorry to sound a little bit spicy, but I did serve and command  in a unit that had jump qualified troops, in my platoon even.

Regards

dileas

tess


----------



## Vigilant (23 Jul 2005)

Vigilant said:
			
		

> Doubt any PRes Pte. would get on it unless you're QL 3 and with the Queen's Own.
> 
> Mostly Cpls and above, probably those with PLQ.



I still doubt that a Reservist Private would get on a jump course, but I would be happy if we had that many spots to give away.

In my previous post I've clarified my position. I accept that I should've been more clear and shall strive to improve on that in the future. But my intent has not changed and I'm not trying to weasel out of it as you seem to be insinuating.

I respect the 48th, I respect jumpers regardless of whether they got their wings through cadets, and I think we respect each other enough to drop it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2005)

Of course I respect you,

but I will not stand by someone passing along misinformation based on heresy.

dileas

tess


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (23 Jul 2005)

I personally know of three people in the early nineties from a reserve unit in Edmonton that simply showed up for the pre course pt test, passed it and then called their unit to say they needed a claim to attend the course. All three were corporals and all three got the basic para course because in each case there were enough people that failed the pt test that there were positions available to them.

 Not saying this is encouraged in any way but "where there's a will, theres a way". Had they all been privates, obviously it would not have made a difference since it was done via "back door" anyway

 I think though that these days, this back door method would end up in a charge instead of a claim being granted.


----------



## pappy (23 Jul 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> Hey guys I've just be sworn in about a month ago, and join my local Reservist armoury in September, and hopefully get some BMQ time come fall!   my question is When do we get to jump out of a airplane?   I'm joining Infantry?
> 
> Thanks



Right away if you don't want a parachute.... just kidding....

but on a more practical note.... 

a, there are NO perfect airplanes

b, always remember should your main chute fail to open you will have your entire remaining skydiving career to deploy your reserve chute


----------



## Gill557 (23 Jul 2005)

One more thing to think about.  When you jump out the door, you can change your mind all you want.  But eventually you are going to hit the ground.

My personal guarantee is that once you step out that door.  Gravity will take care of the rest. ;D


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (23 Jul 2005)

"You only get one shot at the door?  darn that's one heck of a motivation factor."

If you refuse to jump at any time, youre off the course and sent home.
Im not sure how many practice jumps there are, but I would assume alot more than one.


----------



## Vigilant (23 Jul 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> I personally know of three people in the early nineties from a reserve unit in Edmonton that simply showed up for the pre course pt test, passed it and then called their unit to say they needed a claim to attend the course. All three were corporals and all three got the basic para course because in each case there were enough people that failed the pt test that there were positions available to them.
> 
> Not saying this is encouraged in any way but "where there's a will, theres a way". Had they all been privates, obviously it would not have made a difference since it was done via "back door" anyway
> 
> I think though that these days, this back door method would end up in a charge instead of a claim being granted.



I know something similar happens with the US MFP course. Except that in this case it is an Official standby list, and there are a bunch of guys waiting and hoping that a just a few people don't show up so that they can get slotted in. Does something like this happen here? Is there an official standby list, for MFP and/or Basic Para?


----------



## dutchie (24 Jul 2005)

Vigilant said:
			
		

> I still doubt that a Reservist Private would get on a jump course, but I would be happy if we had that many spots to give away.



You are talking out your arse. Why don't you admit you don't know what your talking about and move on? Did you not read my last post?



			
				Caesar said:
			
		

> In the last few years, we have had around 5 or 6 guys go on the course, of those 2 or 3 of them were privates at the time.



Lots of Privates get the course. I know of 4 from my unit alone.



			
				Vigilant said:
			
		

> Most likely the position will go to someone who has been in for several years and taken more courses. They will most likely be a Cpl, and demonstrated commitment to the CF and the Unit through time served. They have most likely have been identified for their future potential and leadership for younger troops.



Bullshit. You claim not to be challenging those that know more than you, and then post this pure, unadulterated bullshiit. If you want to call me a liar, come out and say it - don't blow sunshine up my arse and tell me it's windy. Leadership potential has NOTHING to do with the selection process. 




			
				Vigilant said:
			
		

> The jump course has become like a reward to those who are keen and do well. This is due to the limited number of spots available.



Reward course? Where did you dig this gem up? More poop.



			
				Vigilant said:
			
		

> I am not spreading wrong info



Yes you are. About the only thing you got right about the course was, er, um, ahh...nothing.




			
				Vigilant said:
			
		

> and I do know what I am talking about



No you don't. You don't even know enough to know when you are wrong.




			
				Vigilant said:
			
		

> I think this has just been a misunderstanding, and I hope that my point has been properly communicated.



I understand you completely. You started slinging dung like a drunken monkey, got caught, and are now backpedalling and trying to save some semblance of credibility on this topic.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Jul 2005)

Ceaser, thanks for that. Not only did we get a nice kick of blunt intelligence, but i got a good chuckle out of its presentation.  ;D


----------



## Sivad (25 Jul 2005)

Thanks Guys for the info.....

One thing about this board is everyone thinks there right, which makes me think that there is alot of idiots or the army is doing a poor job in giving out info.  Or maybe the info from one unit to another is quite diffrent.

But to put this topic to rest I will Jump out of a not very good airplane and well tell you how I was accepted.  Nothing will stand in my way.


----------



## mover1 (25 Jul 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> One thing about this board is everyone thinks there right, which makes me think that there is alot of idiots or the army is doing a poor job in giving out info.



I like this guy. ;D


----------



## Gramps (26 Jul 2005)

"One thing about this board is everyone thinks there right, which makes me think that there is alot of idiots or the army is doing a poor job in giving out info.   Or maybe the info from one unit to another is quite diffrent."

Very true. Well put. Especially the first sentence


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I like this guy.


me too.





> I will Jump out of a not very good airplane...Nothing will stand in my way.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jul 2005)

Quote,
_One thing about this board is everyone thinks there right,_

...gee, welcome to the real world......


----------



## mover1 (27 Jul 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote,
> [i...gee, welcome to the real world......



No not the REAL world just ARMY.CA.....


----------



## Gill557 (27 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> me too.



Same here, he wants what I want.    To be in a Jump Company.


----------

